# What is the total volumn of water (gal) in your display tanks?



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Since we have a poll for tank quantity, let's do one for total gallons of water in all of your currently running display tanks. This include little goldfish / betta bowls. Glass or acrylic. Please do not count sumps, ponds or Rubbermaid containers volumn. Post your number so we know who's the Fish Freak of BCA. 

I will start first..... 301 Gal.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

JTang said:


> Since we have a poll for tank quantity, let's do one for total gallons of water in all of your currently running display tanks. Please do not count ponds volumn. Post your number so we know who's the Fish Freak of BCA.
> 
> I will start first..... 301 Gal.


Boooo, koi not fish? Ponds not display? Confused haha joking I'm just over 120 here


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> Boooo, koi not fish? Ponds not display? Confused haha joking I'm just over 120 here


Sorry, I'm not a pond guy. Fine, if u have any indoor ponds, count those too! .


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Mikebike, I didn't know u have more tanks than those in your signature! Dark horse huh!??? Lol


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

320 gallons for me. Monster tank, tiny planted tank, and a S/A Cichlid tank.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

90 + 65 + 20 =175 G for me


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

110 + 77 + 60 + 38 + 20 + 10 = 315g


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

One 16 gallon and one 30 gallon


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

1260 gallons MTS LOL working on pond?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbob said:


> 1260 gallons MTS LOL working on pond?


Wow!!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 105 for me.


----------

